# New lights and a new building



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I added 3 lights to the layout today.










The kit is the Lionel Watchman Shanty 6-2719 I picked up for $5.

I started out wanting to paint the inside black, to keep the light from showing through the walls.

One thing lead to another and I painted the whole thing.

The lights over the doors are Walmart Christmas battery powered LEDs wired to run off my 13 volt grid.

In side is a small light.

I'm inspired to paint some of my other structures.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Dave Sams said:


> One thing lead to another and I painted the whole thing.


Isn't that how it always goes?

Good job.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

looks great. get some more pics after you get it placed on your layout


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work !!!


----------

